# Cold seed stratification



## John Reist (Nov 26, 2014)

I am preparing some of my tree seeds for cold stratification. Previous years I placed the seeds in zip lock bags with moss but find that the small seeds get lost in the medium. This year I would like to try to use sandwich boxes and spread the seeds on the surface. Should I put holes in the side of the box for air or leaving an air space under the lid work?


----------



## kyle1! (Nov 26, 2014)

You will probably get mold if it is in a sealed container.


----------



## Coppice (Nov 29, 2014)

John, inasmuch as cold stratification is a cycle of tmperatures. Using your refrigerator may not be your best bet. Set up pot or cells with seeds and put the whole mess outdoors with a plank over the top for protection.


----------



## John Reist (Jan 3, 2015)

giving it a try. bought several small food containers and used a one hole punch to make holes on the sides to allow air flow. They stack nicely in my mini fridge and air can flow around them. I have over 16 different seeds and sandwich bags would be difficult.


----------



## Coppice (Jan 6, 2015)

Um, you are putting out on the counter or some such daily?

I found that way to accident prone (as in the S/O would clean them into trash).


----------

